# MMORPG GAEMS PLOX



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

So, I'm an avid MMORPG player, but I'm getting rather bored. So, suggest games. No korean grindfest, plzk.

Already played:

World of Warcraft (still play, but eh)
Everquest 2
Everquest
EVE Online (man, that was pretty intrezzzzzzzzzzzzzz)
Guild Wars
Mabinogi
Runescape (lol)
Ragnarok (grindgrindgrindgrind)

Monthly fee is a-okay, I'm not going to complain about that - in fact, I like it, since it weeds out little kids without ways to pay. I strongly, strongly prefer games with free trials, but I might consider ones without.


----------



## Mexinus (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you actually Buyed Team fortress 2 or Left 4 dead >  3>


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2009)

monthly fees:
-warhammer online (PvP game)

free to play:
-atlantica online (turnbased gameplay like in the final fantasy series)
-florensia (not THAT much grinding, new content on the way)
-runes of magic (free to play WoW clone)

those are my favorites. compared to other free to play games atlantica is pretty sweet, id recommend that one.


----------



## Rifter (Jan 13, 2009)

Mexinus said:


> Have you actually Buyed Team fortress 2 or Left 4 dead >  3>



Those... Those aren't MMOs.

Outside WoW, the only other decent MMORPG I can think of is Warhammer. But that's PvP centric, and it was starting to have some population problems by the time I left. I can only imagine it's gotten worse since the WoW expansion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Those... Those aren't MMOs.
> 
> Outside WoW, the only other decent MMORPG I can think of is Warhammer. But that's PvP centric, and it was starting to have some population problems by the time I left. I can only imagine it's gotten worse since the WoW expansion.



*Cough*

MMO is anything that's massively-multiplayer-online. Meaning they *are* MMOs but they are MMOFPSes. Does no one even know what the hell abbreviations even mean anymore depsite how big we are on abbreviating every single thing that's released?



What about CABAL online? Granted, it is rather hard to find an MMORPG that's not Korean, but that one is probably worth a try, mostly because of one thing....it's free. You can throw it away after awhile when it gets boring.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 13, 2009)

...

Ever consider UO free servers?

UO is still a solid (if dated) game.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Imagine might be worth considering.

Pro:
-A monster (of your choice) fights with you at all times, and you have many means available to you to customize said monster however you wish. What's unique about it is that the monster actually fights with you as a partner rather than acting as a piece of equipment like some MMORPGs do (in fact, you can even switch control to them if you feel you can do a better job than the AI).

-No set classes. If you've ever played Ultima Online it works kinda like that. If not to get better in a particular ability you have to use attacks/spells/items related to that ability to improve it. There's a limit for how many skills you can have though, so you can't master everything.

-Free to play

Con:
-You're going to be walking... A lot. Early on it's not too bad, but once you reach around level 25 it can get annoying... Though to be fair, by then you have limited teleportation ability and can mount some monsters to somewhat help with the issue.

-Equipment still takes up inventory space and guns need bullets to work.

-Because it is still in Beta, the amount of available items and equipment aren't as large as some MMORPGs.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm sick of these games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

yes, and I'm sick of FPSes but that doesn't mean that there's still not money to be made off of them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Mexinus said:


> Have you actually Buyed Team fortress 2 or Left 4 dead >  3>



Have both, and neither are an MMORPG.

But eh, I've sorta just been dealing with WoW for the mean time. Really seems like it's the only decent thing out there. I'd try Warhammer, but there's no trial, and I'm not up to blowing 40$, then paying per month, and ending up not liking it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Have both, and neither are an MMORPG.
> 
> But eh, I've sorta just been dealing with WoW for the mean time. Really seems like it's the only decent thing out there. I'd try Warhammer, but there's no trial, and I'm not up to blowing 40$, then paying per month, and ending up not liking it.



true, that blows about warhammer... i tested it during the open beta and i really liked it. but i bet there will be a trial sooner or later, every MMORPG has that^^

but you should really try atlantica if you like turnbased games! its free, you cant go wrong with it^^
i played almost every free to play mmorpg and thats the only one that kept me going...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 13, 2009)

Fiesta Online



Attorney At Lawl said:


> No korean grindfest, plzk.



oh... nvm...



idk, does Diablo have english servers? I haven't played it tho, and it wasn't named so far :3


----------



## Raithah (Jan 13, 2009)

If you don't mind really, really dated graphics [Anarchy Online] [wiki] is a pretty interesting game. It's well established, has a decent amount of humor and AFAIK, isn't a _total_ grind fest. On the plus side, though; it's free with optional subscription.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> idk, does Diablo have english servers? I haven't played it tho, and it wasn't named so far :3



uhmmm...last I checked...it was seeing as it was MADE By an english-speaking company. 

Hellgate London, sadly, is only multiplayer in Korea. Singleplayer's probably similar enough. *Shrugs*

Dunno if it had enough RPG elements, thinking about it. It was basically a third-person-shooter.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> uhmmm...last I checked...it was seeing as it was MADE By an english-speaking company.
> 
> Hellgate London, sadly, is only multiplayer. Singleplayer's probably similar enough. *Shrugs*



the hellgate servers will be closed very shortly, buying it now for the singleplayer only wouldnt be that much of a good idea :O


----------



## Rifter (Jan 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> *Cough*
> 
> MMO is anything that's massively-multiplayer-online. Meaning they *are* MMOs but they are MMOFPSes. Does no one even know what the hell abbreviations even mean anymore depsite how big we are on abbreviating every single thing that's released?



8 player servers do not an MMO make.


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 13, 2009)

well i hit a similar problem, so i just took a general break from WoW.  i am currently going through oblivion again and i just got fallout 3.

they can both waste close to 100 hours a piece.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Imagine is fun and enjoyable and Atlantica is a fun game but can get dull


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2009)

Rifter said:


> 8 player servers do not an MMO make.




REally? Then how the hell did we fit 32 people on an 8 player server?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.mmorpg.com/
Happy hunting.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> REally? Then how the hell did we fit 32 people on an 8 player server?



Arguing semantics - you know what he meant, don't pick a fight.



> http://www.mmorpg.com/



BROWSING NOW


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

have you tried Vanguard.  I play, and I know it got off to a very hard start.  But the content and graphics are awesome.  You can solo a lot so there is not this grind bull shit.  its not a highend guild camping a named for 8 hours a day either like EQ.  It actually fun with the crafting and with the diplo.

But thats just my opinion.....and I have a wolf toon and a fox toon.  Im playing furry yea baby.  now if I can just find the yiff hot key it would be beyond awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually heard that VanGuard was traditional and REQUIRED you to grind a lot. o.o But then again I also heard that Vanguard was rushed and released buggy.


What about Age of Conan, actually?


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Vanguard has massive amounts of solo quests or one or 2 people quests.  massive amounts of lands to visit.


AoC from members of my guild is pretty kewl and graphicly good, but its a grind fest still.  Not sure about WH online, I was on the beta team but my house took priority in playing.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 16, 2009)

you want an mmo that has no grindz? Does that even exist????


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 16, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> you want an mmo that has no grindz? Does that even exist????


Yes its called Eve online. Instead of grinding you wait for time to finish


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 16, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Yes its called Eve online. Instead of grinding you wait for time to finish


sounds hilariously boring


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 16, 2009)

WhiteHowl said:


> sounds hilariously boring


Trust me it is very boring


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Age of Conan, actually?



My advice at this point: Don't touch AoC with a 10 foot pole.  Right when I thought they really had started to make that game work right, a NUMBER of assholes in various guilds started using hacks and exploits in PvP.  FunCom hasn't done anything to fix it as of yet, according to the AoC players I talk to.  I'm beginning to wonder how long they'll let this happen.

This is seriously rather frustrating.  I've got a Tempest of Set that I was really enjoying playing, and then my guild was doing a battle keep IIRC and the other guys (a Herald of Xotli and an Assassin are the ones I caught in the screenshot, _in flagrante delicto_) started using hacks that boosted their HP to insane levels (and kept it there) and hacks that let them simply walk through keep walls.  This game had bounced back from the brink of outright unplayability to something that definitely looked and played like a polished, finished product, and then this.  Sad.


----------



## Tabr (Jan 16, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Yes its called Eve online. Instead of grinding you wait for time to finish




Eve has one of the worst grinds of any mmo game. Its just you grind money instead of experience points/levels.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

Perfect World gives a fresh setting, and well, you don't grind there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> My advice at this point: Don't touch AoC with a 10 foot pole.  Right when I thought they really had started to make that game work right, a NUMBER of assholes in various guilds started using hacks and exploits in PvP.  FunCom hasn't done anything to fix it as of yet, according to the AoC players I talk to.  I'm beginning to wonder how long they'll let this happen.
> 
> This is seriously rather frustrating.  I've got a Tempest of Set that I was really enjoying playing, and then my guild was doing a battle keep IIRC and the other guys (a Herald of Xotli and an Assassin are the ones I caught in the screenshot, _in flagrante delicto_) started using hacks that boosted their HP to insane levels (and kept it there) and hacks that let them simply walk through keep walls.  This game had bounced back from the brink of outright unplayability to something that definitely looked and played like a polished, finished product, and then this.  Sad.



No wonder my guildies in World of Warcraft who broke the guild leaving for Age of Conan came back in tears....


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Perfect World gives a fresh setting, and well, you don't grind there.



I'm actually going to be trying that game out. So far I've only done character creation, and I must admit the sheer variety of what you can do as far as appearance for your character is impressive. 

Too bad my laptop is an old crone and bitches at me whenever I try to play it, so I can only run it on my desktop.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> No wonder my guildies in World of Warcraft who broke the guild leaving for Age of Conan came back in tears....



It's horribly sad.  After a very rocky start, it really looked like AoC was gonna start becoming a worthy contender in the MMO market.  And then this, and FunCom's apparent apathy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 17, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> I'm actually going to be trying that game out. So far I've only done character creation, and I must admit the sheer variety of what you can do as far as appearance for your character is impressive.
> 
> Too bad my laptop is an old crone and bitches at me whenever I try to play it, so I can only run it on my desktop.



Yeah. The game is free and you can actually "buy" the Gold needed for premium items (via trading your in-game currency).


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Hellgate London, sadly, is only multiplayer in Korea.



Not until next month. Then it's a Korea exclusive until hanbit decides to get on the ball.
Take diablo and make it FPS. Tada. This game is difficult and the AI isn't too stupid.


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, you could try Darkfall nukem forever , when,if it releases , I'm planning to try it, too.
As for current time wasting, you could try Planetside . It's an mmofps , literallly. There is one large continous world , without game rooms and closed matches.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

Mabinogi sucked for me

I play Maple Stroy ,tho.
I'm also on Wonderland online and Angels online.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard Vanguard sucks.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

Vanguard is a kewl game, great graphics lots of solo quests and lots of group quests.  But its not a WoW or EQ where you want to end up being a power gamer.  But content is very good and if you don't want to group, there are plenty of places where you can get a good challenge soloing.  But its not super populated like in wow or eq.  IF thats the type of MMO your after then yea VG will suck for you.  But if you like massive, and I mean massive content to explore VG is the game.


----------

